# New tablet owner



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Just bought a new transformer with the serial number begining with B60KA, is it rootable?

Im sorry for the noobish thread just dont want to jump into it and screw something up because it isnt rootable.


----------



## obeygiant (Jul 18, 2011)

"miketoasty said:


> Just bought a new transformer with the serial number begining with B60KA, is it rootable?
> 
> Im sorry for the noobish thread just dont want to jump into it and screw something up because it isnt rootable.


I just got my Transformer last week. I have a B60KA also. I went ahead and tried,and it worked just fine. From what I read, if it is unrootable, you will just get an error message, and that is all. So happy rooting!!!


----------



## revenge8 (Jun 10, 2011)

yes it is able to be rooted. B70 and above have problems.


----------



## baddabing (Sep 22, 2011)

i just got my tf and i love it.....im a newb when it comes to roots and i dont even know where to start... my serial num is 03806202435fa217 also Htj85b.us_epad-8.6.5.9-2011081 and the kernel is 2.6.36.3-00003-g9baf8f7 how do i boot this bad boy lol ,,,, i apreciate any help thanks


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

use nvflash. and thats not the right serial number, the sn you need will start with B60, B70, B80 etc.... this will le you know if you can root or not


----------



## AnKol (Oct 22, 2011)

So B80ka has a problem being rooted?


----------



## dorkboy69 (Aug 27, 2011)

Razorclaw that is what I used to root my B80 and it worked great.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1345049


----------



## Col. Kernel (Nov 20, 2011)

AnKol said:


> So B80ka has a problem being rooted?


You can use Nachoroot to root most, if not all, B80s


----------

